# ****Chest x-ray during pregnancy***



## vickyrubal (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi,i applied for Permanent Residency for Australia in 2009,after waiting for 3 years i have got case officer,i am happy for that but i have got one situation,to approve the visa they want me and my wife to clear the medicals,i have done all,my wife has done all except chest x-ray as they do not allow to appear for chest x-ray if you are pregnant,my wife is pregnant of 6 weeks,as to fulfill visa condition Australian Government allows to go for chest x-ray after first trimester,if she will not clear her chest x-ray they will not approve the visa even for me as she is my spouse,we are in "do or not to do" situation,can anyone please please suggest is it safe to go for chest x-ray after first trimester with LEAD PROTECTION around the waist??Will it have bad effects on baby?


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

It shouldn't have any negative effect. As long as she doesn't repeat X-ray in 4 months intervals when pregnant.


----------



## vickyrubal (Jun 23, 2012)

Boboa said:


> It shouldn't have any negative effect. As long as she doesn't repeat X-ray in 4 months intervals when pregnant.


Thanks very much for replying!!Some says the radiation can harm baby some says the radiation will be minimal if any how it reaches baby,that is why i was in "do or not to do" situation and she just have to appear for chest x-ray once as they see if there is active signs of TB or past signs of TB so she do not have to go for x-ray in 4 months of interval.

But i have heard that immigration case officer can waive the x-ray if the relation to the main applicant is very close(spouse or children).Is it true?If its true what reasons we can provide to them to ask for waiver?Please help!!


----------



## russellie (May 16, 2012)

Radiation can harm a baby. However these days in Australia technology ensures absolute minimum exposure to the baby. I would be more worried about radiation exposure to breast tissue.

As I think I mentioned in my other post, Medibank recommends >21 weeks or wait until the baby is born. As I mentioned in my other post - it is standard practice to delay xray until after the baby is born.

The long and short of it? The baby will get more radiation through flying on a aeroplane than a one off chest xray. But does that stop pregnant women from flying?


----------



## vickyrubal (Jun 23, 2012)

russellie said:


> Radiation can harm a baby. However these days in Australia technology ensures absolute minimum exposure to the baby. I would be more worried about radiation exposure to breast tissue.
> 
> As I think I mentioned in my other post, Medibank recommends >21 weeks or wait until the baby is born. As I mentioned in my other post - it is standard practice to delay xray until after the baby is born.
> 
> The long and short of it? The baby will get more radiation through flying on a aeroplane than a one off chest xray. But does that stop pregnant women from flying?


Thanks for replying,
I have gone through Medibank who conducts medicals for visas.According to them x-ray can be done after first trimester,they want a letter from GP stating the pregnancy is more than 12 weeks than they are happy to do the chest x-ray.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Dear vickyrubal,
I'm in this situation now, i get my GP to confirm my wife is in 5 months pregnancy.
Sent them the email for the keeping my visa on hold till my wife delivers the baby.
I highly not recommending for pregnancy woman to take Xray on this. Superstitious or not, i won't take this risk and why not just to wait for a while and save some money for relocation?


----------

